# Sun to storm



## Abbey0020 (Aug 14, 2022)

Beautiful Graham enjoying the morning sun but right now it's 6pm on Sunday and he's in a rug cause it's thunderstoming and he's scared poor boy


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2022)

If I was new to the world a thunderstorm would scare me too!


----------



## Abbey0020 (Aug 14, 2022)

Yeah same 😂


----------

